
Show HN: Build and put ML pipelines into production, fast. Without coding - cmendez
http://www.datagran.io
======
cmendez
Co-founder here. We’ve been working on Datagran for the last 2 years and day
and night for the last 3 months. We’ve waited to show the product to this
community until we thought we had something at least we feel proud of. So
after many iterations, months of ups and downs, tears and joys, here it
goes...

During my first endeavor it was time to set up our data ecosystem. We started
integrating Segment, Stripe, Google Cloud, DataStudio, Heap and ClearBrain. It
took us about 2 months to set up everything, and it never worked the way we
expected. Data was never accurate, every data iteration was an eternal process
and everytime we needed to run a prediction we had to download and upload data
with the added difficulty of figuring out how to send the output to a business
application.

We thought then if it wouldn’t it be nice to have one place where we could
just connect our customer and behavioral data, aggregate and dedup it, run
custom SQLs, run a couple of ML algorithms when needed and just send the
result to a business application like Google Sheets, or a Chatbot. All in the
same environment without having to worry about setup, stichting everything up,
uploading and downloading data, among many others.

What we did then was to build an all-in-one data workspace, 5 tools in 1, that
help companies integrate data, visualize, run ML pipelines and take action all
in one place. Think of Datagran as like Zapier for ML. Making it so instead of
companies needing both ML expertise and product expertise to ship an ML
pipeline, they need neither. With a simple editor any person can now connect
sources, select an operator (can be a Custom SQL or an algorithm) and then an
action to send the results to a business application that is embedded in our
system.

Now if you need to predict churn for example and send the output to let’s say
your chatbot, you can just connect Datagran’s SDK, connect to Stripe, join
your data, run a ML algorithm and send your output to Twilio or wherever you
want.

In this link
[https://app.datagran.io/bda/coreOS/workspaces/create](https://app.datagran.io/bda/coreOS/workspaces/create)
you can find a playground of our Beta. Just log in and select the Take a Tour
option. It will load a bunch of data and examples for you. The idea in a
couple of months is to build more than 20 different Spark algorithms and more
actions. We are also building lots of templates with our team of data
scientists (just like Webflow does it) for the non technical folks. We will
have templates for Business, Marketing, Sales, among others and the idea is to
sell those Templates and give data scientists a percentage of the sale.

Hope you like it and would love your feedback.

